# Liquid Cooled Reflector?



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

So I found this product:

Now finally a water cooled light you can depend on. The top of the line cooling unit will eliminate 93% heat from your 250, 400, 600 or 1000 hps, and transfer it through water to a designated cooling area. This unit allows you to use your existing 1000 hps, 600 hps or 400 hps with real cool results. With low thermal emitance and less exhaust this results in a much higher CO2 concentrations. 
This unit is made with dependable aircraft aluminum and durable Pyrex glass making this a product you can count on. It also comes with a heat overload shut down feature in case of water pump failer
You can drop your light right above you plants approximately 5" from the tops without burning them or having any heat damage. Eliminate the need for massive air flow to keep your hoods cool.
In addition you can also exchange your heat in the form of water into your pool, Jacuzzi or even an above ground kiddy pool. This is yet another way to lower electric bills and save with higher yields.
*Specifications:*



21 overall length​
9 in height​
19 wide with reflector​
Radiating heat is cut down by over 90%​
Minimum 50 gallon reservoir per 1000 watt fixture​
Over heat sensor will shut off your ballast in case of problem​
Can be ran in a sequence and all plumbed together​
Can put light 5 from the top of your plants instead of 18 or 24 with air cooled or not​
Dry weight is 11 pounds 19 pounds when full of water​
Works very well with a heat exchanger, chiller unit or just a larger reservoir such as a pool or Jacuzzi giving you a warm pool year around and a cool light​
This product is a great addition to any type of system or application where heat is a problem for one reason or another.

Would this work?  Anyone ever seen anything like this?

Here is a pic:


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 22, 2006)

Could you imagine having a 50 gallon drum in your grow room just to cool your light? How much does a product like this go for? Seems expensive


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, I found some more similar products overseas (uk) so I guess it must work.  My battle is not space, but summer heat.  I could put a reservoir anywhere, certainly wouldn't have to be in the same room.

I would buy one right now if I had a pool.

Thing looks like one of those UV filters they use in fishtanks.

Wouldn't the water act like a magnifying glass?

This idea has my brain going, all kind of crazy stuff comes to mind:

Automobile radiator in front of your ventilation exhaust
What about antifreeze as coolant?

I would like to experiment with this thing.

I can post a link if you want to see more, I messaged the guy for more info.


----------



## bejohnst (Oct 22, 2006)

Would love to see the link. I don't think antifreeze would keep it any cooler. Unless you're planing on running your temps sub freezing level for water the antifreeze just sounds like a waste but i dunno...


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

pm sent


----------



## Elephant Man (Oct 23, 2006)

bejohnst said:
			
		

> Would love to see the link. I don't think antifreeze would keep it any cooler. Unless you're planing on running your temps sub freezing level for water the antifreeze just sounds like a waste but i dunno...


 
I was thinking, with a higher boiling point, you might get away with less water, and definately keep algae or whatever at bay.

This guy finally messaged me back on this product and says I can come and see one in person at a hydro shop downtown (couple hours away).  It seems really expensive, maybe $300 +, but when you conider using a $50 water pump for multiple lights, rather than several $200 inline fans, it seems logical.


----------



## jaz1873 (Oct 31, 2006)

Do u have a link for the site mate?


----------



## DonJones (Jun 4, 2009)

Elephantman,

Why are you paying $200 for in-line fans, which I presume are 6", when you can buy them at Lowes, Home Depot or any other home improvement/hardware store for under $50 IF you ask for furnace duct booster fans.  
They are piece of 6" ducting aobut a foot long with an in-line fan mounted in it.  If you duct them in series, draw fresh air formoutside, use the fan as an exhaust fan near the outlet end of the duct work one of them should handle several 1000w HID lights at a time.  I know a grower locally who have 6 1000 w hoods plumbed in series (daisy chained is another term of it) on one of the furnace duct booster fans and his temps stay cool enough that he uses a 4" exhaust fan that is temp controlled and it only runs about an hour a day total in short spurts.  Usually less than 5 minutes at a time.

As for the CO2 issue, unless you are using CO2 injectiion/generation equipment, the more outside air you flow through the grow area the higher your CO2 levels will be because the plants absorb it and release O2 back into the air so leaving it sit stagnent will deplete the CO2 not increase it.  At least that is what my biology instructor taught us -- plants remove CO2 from the air and replace it with O2.

Have a great time.

Don Jones


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 4, 2009)

ooo rly? i may have to make a trip tomorow..... do they push thru a carbon scrubber?

Ive done this with overclocked computers.very cool. some people on forum even cryocool their cpu's down to -150 or so F. im sure many things could would with lights too


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 4, 2009)

key word, "booster". these are NOT the same inline fans that are typically used. they are meant to boost the air already flowing. what are the cfm ratings of those?

i believe that lumen output is decreased as light travels through the glass/h20, but if you can get em closer to your plants, you could actually increase lumens to your plants. interesting.


----------



## gsxr1000 (Jun 13, 2009)

what about putting your res in a fridge that would get in really cold, kinda like a beer mister.


----------



## RCCIZMe (Jun 14, 2009)

50 gallions of water, that is about the size of my hot water tank, if you had 2 lights , one on one off 12/12, you could have a bath


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 14, 2009)

RCCIZMe said:
			
		

> 50 gallions of water, that is about the size of my hot water tank, if you had 2 lights , one on one off 12/12, you could have a bath


 
And reduce your carbon footprint in the process.


----------

